# Major Upgrade to Bluelight - Thu 14 July 2011



## hoptis

Hi,

In two days on Thursday the 14th July, Bluelight will be going offline for a major hardware and software upgrade. The modifications are long overdue and as such the site will be offline for a longer period than usual.

The expectation is that the site will be *down for a week* until the 21st of July while our hosts move the site to a new server and the engineers upgrade the forum and database.

If things go smoothly the upgrade may finish sooner in which case the site will be back online before then. We'll update the Bluelight Twitter feed over the course of the week, that's the best place to keep posted for updates of our progress.

The upgrade is scheduled to commence Thursday 14th July 2011 at:

UTC : 08:00
US PDT : 01:00
US EDT : 04:00
Aus EDT: 18:00
London: 09:00

Thank you in advance for your patience and we're sure that what we'll have when this is over will be worth the wait.


----------



## ebola?

Holy shit: someone's doing something useful with twitter. 

ebola


----------

